# The traditional chinese wild bracken recipes for weight-reducing (A TO I )(a-b)



## xxdxxd2004 (Jun 23, 2005)

INTRODUCTION: Bracken contain fibre edible wild herbs food, each 100 garms bracken leaf include protein.1.6 grams , carbohydrate 10 grams , calcium 24 milligrams , phosphorus 29 milligrams , iron 6. 7 milligrams, vitamin 35 milligrams , carrotene 1.68 milligrams,the bracken are rich in ergot steroid alcohol , choline , glucoside. Chinese medicine thinks , the bracken is good for the spleen , eliminate the phlegm wetly, it is weight-reducing game's dishes.
Modern research shows the cellulose in the bracken can promote the intestines to wriggle , reduce the function that the stomach absorbs to the fat.
Introducing several kinds of ways to eat of the bracken as follows:
(A.).The cold bracken mix with vermicelli 
Ingredients
200 grams bracken,(dried bracken should soak in the cold water for half hour,then cook in thecold water half hour.the weight is cooked weight.)
50 grams water bean vermicelli 
candy , vinegar , salt , gourmet powder , sesame oil are each right amount. 
1)the bracken is cleaned , put into boiling water scald one minute , then it enter cool boiling water 30 minute to steep, cut it long about 2 centimetre, bean vermicelli enter boiling water until it is soft ,then enter it to the bracken plate reserve to scald. 
2)Steep the gourmet powder with the warm water and melt , add the candy , vinegar , salt , sesame oil ,then pour it on the bracken plate

(B.) Bracken fry the shredded chicken.
Ingredients
200 grams bracken,(dried bracken should soak in the cold water for half hour,then cook in thecold water half hour.the weight is cooked weight.), 
100 grams chicken breast meat 
150 grams of starch ,
the refined salt , gourmet powder , cooking wine , soy sauce , spring onions silk , ginger silk are each right amount,
500 grams of salad oil (nearly dawdle 50 grams).
1) enter bracken with boiling water water ,and take out after the one minute ,then steep it in the water for half hour,then take it out ,then cut into 2 centimeter for future spending to take.
2)Chicken shred, enter bowl add salt , gourmet powder , starch stress , frying pan pour into salad oil, it cooks to be hot to 70%, pour the shredded chicken into and slip well donly, accuse of the oil for future spending.
3)Frying pan get angry two times, pour a small amount of salad oil into , add the spring onions , ginger , cooking wine , soy sauce into the pan, pour the shredded chicken and bracken into at the same time, stir-fry it before stewing and fry for a moment.

(to be continued)


----------



## xxdxxd2004 (Jun 23, 2005)

(C ).Bracken soup. 
Ingredients
100 grams bracken(dried bracken should soak in the cold water for half hour,then cook in thecold water half hour.the weight is cooked weight.), 
250 grams of clear soup, 
Spring onions, a little of the end gingers, the gourmet powder , salt , sesame oil are right amount.:
cut the Clean scald good bracken to the end,,then enter clear soup boil to get angry , enter salt , gourmet powder , spring onions , ginger boil 20 minutes with the end, let's drench the sesame oil.

(D )Bracken fry shiitake mushroom;
Ingredients
200 grams(dried bracken should soak in the cold water for half hour,then cook in the cold water half hour.the weight is cooked weight.),, 
100 grams of mushrooms, 
20 grams of carrot,
1 green pepper, 
3 grams spring onions , ginger are respectively,
salt , gourmet powder , soy sauce , cooking wine are each right amount,
a little of water starch ,
30 grams of salad oil.
1)wash bracken clean, enter warm water to take out while being about one hour to steep.
cut each for future spending 
2) The mushroom is selected and washed clean, cut into the thick silk , scald and pull out and accuse of the moisture for future spending while entering the boiling water.
3)Carrot, green pepper are cleaned separately, it is so small as to break to pieces for future spending to cut.
4)The spring onions , ginger are cleaned and shredded for future spending. 
5)Salt , gourmet powder , soy sauce , water starch adjust juices for future spending
6)Frying pan get angry, pour salad oil into , hot to enter spring onions , ginger silk, is it fry for a moment to stir-fry before stewing oil have, enter section , crown of the head , man of carrot and man of green pepper , silk of mushroom and bracken fry several times, cook cooking wine , add bowl material juice to fry odd times to translate to pour into
(to be continued)


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

xxdxxd2004, in English the term "bracken" usually refers to small plants that grow in shady areas of a forest. Is there a particular plant or vegetable that has a name other than "bracken"? Does it have one name for its fresh condition and another for its dried condition?

I very much appreciate the effort you are exerting to translate your recipes into English, as I plan to try them. The only ingredient I cannot think of an English equivalent for is "bracken". I might substitute bok choy or some other cabbage-like vegetable in its place. Would that be an acceptable substitute?


----------



## adenoma (Aug 29, 1999)

It's possible that "bracken" refers to fiddlehead ferns, since one of the two sources of fiddleheads is the bracken fern, at least in this country. However, I hope that the author of this post is able to describe "bracken" more clearly.


----------



## xxdxxd2004 (Jun 23, 2005)

very sorry for my late to reply for your post, i have a business trip these days,for the rain season for wild mushrooms has just come.one of my customers (also good friend) in UK,need big qualitity wild mushroom, i have to go into the big mountains to recieve the mild mushrooms with villagers,no sign for the mobile,of course no internet sign ,although i take the notebook computer with me(it has the function for wireless internet)but it is useless.

the bracken has a chinese local name "dragon hand",for the shape is like the dragon's hand.of course you can choose a good name for it.my friend in UK think the name "dragon hand" is better than bracken and the fiddlehead (name in uk) it is more suitable for him to promote the chinese wild products in UK. 
i think we have the same interest about the wild food,you have replied my post a few times,i thank you very very much. you are kind and smart,i should learn from you about a lot of things.i hope we can keep a long time relation.
although our jobs are different but our hobby and interest and your kind heart conect us together.


----------



## xxdxxd2004 (Jun 23, 2005)

very sorry for my late to reply for your post, i have a business trip these days,for the rain season for wild mushrooms has just come.one of my customers (also good friend) in UK,need big qualitity wild mushroom, i have to go into the big mountains to recieve the wild mushrooms with villagers,no sign for the mobile,of course no internet sign ,although i take the notebook computer with me(it has the function for wireless internet)but it is useless.

the bracken has a chinese local name "dragon hand",for the shape is like the dragon's hand.of course you can choose a good name for it.my friend in UK think the name "dragon hand" is better than bracken and the fiddlehead (name in uk) it is more suitable for him to promote the chinese wild products in UK. 
i think we have the same interest about the wild food,you have replied my post a few times,i thank you very very much. you are kind and smart,i should learn from you about a lot of things.i hope we can keep a long time relation.
although our jobs are different but our hobby and interest and your kind heart conect us together.


----------

